# Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )



## FischersFritze91 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin seit heute neu hier bei AB, und habe auch schon direkt das erste Anliegen:
Ich werde in den Sommerferien 2 Wochen in Portugal verbringen, eine davon auf der Insel Pico auf den Azoren.
Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal fragen, ob jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln von der Küste der Insel Pico gemacht hat oder welche Methoden/Köder/Gerät mir empfohlen werden könnten.

Ih würde mich um einige Tipps und Anregungen sehr freuen.

Mfg
Yannik


----------



## FischersFritze91 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

kann mir echt keiner weiter helfen?|kopfkrat


----------



## HarryO. (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

hi,

da musst du mal googlen. da findest du einiges.

und schau bei den einheimischen welche köder sie benutzen.


----------



## FischersFritze91 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

soll ich dann bei google eingeben : Angeln Pico Köder Einheimische   ?

das meiste habe ich auch schon gefunden, aber was mich verwirrt hat, dass es einige gibt, die behaupten, dass man eine Erlaubnis benötigt um auf den Azoren im Meer angeln zu können??

mfG
Yannik


----------



## Sargo (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Hallo Yannik,

seit einiger Zeit benötigt man auch auf dem Portugisischen Festland eine Angelerlaubnis für das Meer. Da die Azoren zu Portugal gehören, 
denke ich daß Du auch dort wirklich eine Erlaubnis benötigst.

Köder wie überall, Muschelfleisch, Seeringelwürmer oder Garneelen. Auf dem Fisch -
markt findest Du bestimmt geeignete Köder. Ich hatte mir auf dem Fischmarkt auch einmal Sardienenfilets schneiden lassen, war auch ein guter Köder. Weichere Köder wie Muschelfleisch solltest Du mit Nylonfaden (einer Strumpfhose) umwickeln, damit der Köder besser am Haken hält.

Ansonsten schau doch mal in Algarve - Forum,
wird auf den Azoren nicht sehr viel anders sein.

Grüße und viel Erfolg

Jens :q


----------



## FischersFritze91 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Hallo Jens!
Danke für deine Hilfe doch jetzt habe ich mal eine "Gegenthese" zu deinem Beitrag|kopfkrat

http://www.cosmotourist.de/reisetipp/17654/azoren/angeln-auf-den-azoren/

dort steht doch wohl eindeutig, dass man auf den Azoren um im Meer zu angeln keine Erlaubnisschein benötigt!?!

Gruß Yannik#6


----------



## FischersFritze91 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

ach ja 
angenommen man muss sich dort so eine Erlaubnis besorgen, ist es dann notwendig in Besitz des deutschen Fischereischeines zu sein?

mfG

Yannik


----------



## Sargo (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Hallo Yannik,

nein, Deutscher Fischerschein wird nicht benötigt. Die Angellizenz gibt es an jedem Bancomat für € 12 für ein Jahr, ist also keine 
große Sache.

Viel Spaß auf den Azoren und unbedigt nach Rückkehr berichten !

Grüße

Jens









FischersFritze91 schrieb:


> ach ja
> angenommen man muss sich dort so eine Erlaubnis besorgen, ist es dann notwendig in Besitz des deutschen Fischereischeines zu sein?
> 
> mfG
> ...


----------



## FischersFritze91 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Jens,
du hast mir den Urlaub gerettet|wavey:
Ich muss keine Papiere vorlegen, sondern nur sagen, dass ich so ne  Erlaubnis fürs Angeln haben möchte?
Weißt du zufälliger Weise, ob sich diese Erlaubnis auch auf das Süßwasser bezieht? Wie ich gehört habe, soll es dort mehrere Flüsse/Seen...geben!

Ich werde euch natürlich die Fotos von den Blue Marlins, die ich gefangen habe, nicht vorenthalten  

Gruß Yannik#6


----------



## Sargo (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Hy Yannik,

also auf dem Festland gibt es eine Erlaubnis für das Meer und eine für Süßgewässer. Denke aber kaum, daß auf den Azoren überhaupt kontrolliert wird (ohne Gewähr).

Schön, daß ich Dich etwas beruhigen konnte !

Hast Du mal im Algarve - Forum gestöbert ?

Viel Glück !


Jens :q


----------



## FischersFritze91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Morgen zusammen!
Jetzt geht es gleich los zum Flughafen
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit schönen Bildern für euch zurück komme 

Also machts gut
bis zum 21.7.
ciao 
ciao 
und danke noch mal für die Hilfe!!!

mfG
Yannik


----------



## FischersFritze91 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

hallo zusammen!
ALSO 
1. ich hätte für den Flug von Düsseldorf nach Lissabon für die Angelröhre von einem Gewicht von max. 4 kg 140 € bezahlen sollen!!
2. Auf den Azoren habe ich dann von einem Bekannten meines Onkels eine Angel ausgeliehen bekommen und habe edliche Sagres und makrelenähnliche Fische gefangen.

Von den ganz großen konnte ich nur träumen..
Aber welcher Fisch es mir wirklich angetan hat, war ein etwas größerer, roter mit einer silbernen schraffierten Fläche neben den Kiemen versehener Fisch. Auf Shrimps ging er nicht und am letzten Tag sah ich einen einheimischen Fischer 5 Exemplare innerhalb 1 Stunde rausholen. Bei näherer Betrachtung konnte ich erkennen, dass er als Köder schwarze kleine Krebse benutzte. Weiter habe ich rausgefunden, dass nur das Männchen diese silberene Färbung besitzt, und die Weibchen knallrot sind. Kann mir jemand ielleicht sagen, um welche Art es sich hierbei handelt??

mfG
Yannik


----------



## Sargo (22. August 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Hallo Yannik,

schade, daß die airline für den Angeltransport so viel Geld haben wollte. Schön, daß Du letzendlich
doch noch ein paar Fische fangen konntest.

Nach Deiner Beschreibung ist mir der Fisch unbekannt, da kann eigentlich nur der "Nolte" helfen, der weiß Alles über Fische und Angeln in Portugal. Sicher findet er Deine Nachricht früher oder später.

Wie war es sonst so auf den Azoren ?

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Nolte (22. August 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Nach der beschreibung zu urteilen sind es diesen fische...





Sind "Vejas"und ziemlich schwer zu uberlisten,sein lieblings speise sind die "fura-camisas"schwartze Krebse die wiederum auch sehr (relativ)schwer zu fangen sind...Am besten man nehme eine taschenlampe Nachts und fängt welche,es geht ganz gut so.

FC


----------



## FischersFritze91 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

@ nolte
ja genau diesen Fisch meinte ich, die dort waren aber um einiges größer, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe.
Diese Krebse hatte ich immer gesehen, aber auf die Idee gekommen, die als Köder zu nehmen, wäre ich im Leben nicht gekommen|bigeyes|bigeyes

Die Inseln sind ein Traum, es herrscht dort ein zeimlich ausgeglichenes Klima, was auch die wunderschöne Pflanzenfauna dort erklärt!

Angeln kann dort jeder wo und wann er will, ist ein kleines Angelparadies finde ich, wenn man dann die richtige Ausrüstung dabei :r
Ich glaube, bei den Makrelenartigen handelt es sich um die Gattung der Rossmakrelen oder so..Ich versuche demnächst ein Foto hochzuladen!

mfG

Yannik


----------



## jalleFisch (28. August 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

moin. 

mich würde auch mal was interessieren. 

waren vor 2 jahren auf sao miguel zum küstenangeln. den veja hatten wir übrigens auch mal an der angel - auf garnele. 

insgesamt hatten wir damals recht hohe erwartungen an die fischreichen azoren. leider waren wir etwas enttäuscht, da es immer wieder diese blöden taucher mit harpunen gab, die damit ständig fisch rausgeholt haben, obwohl es eigentlich verboten ist. war das auf pico so? wir haben immer wieder von den übrigens sehr freundlichen menschen (und anglern) dort, viel positives von der insel flores gehört. hat da schon mal jemand geangelt?

grüße micha


----------



## Sargo (28. August 2009)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Hy Yannik,

na da hatte ich doch Recht, daß Nolte Deine Nachricht findet und er wie gesagt Alles über das
Angeln in Portugiosischen Gewässern weiß.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Bresenking1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch schon mal in den Seen auf Pico oder Soa Miguel geangelt? Habe gehört, dass es da ganz gut für Karpfen und Forellen ist!?


----------



## Filipecardoso (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Lass mal die uberzetzungs maschinerie hier durch...

http://acores-ilhas-portugal.blogspot.com/2008/10/lagoas-e-ribeiras-trutas-e-carpas-sao.html

FC


----------



## Fanny (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Küstenangeln auf den Azoren ( Insel Pico )*

Ich habe vor kurzem eine Angeldokumentation über die Azoren gesehen , Naturköder gehen gut, aber auch kleiner Gummifische sind ok.Ich glaube das Angeln dort ist frei.


----------

